# HS 928 side(armor skids) and rear skids Chains



## pjm1128 (Nov 19, 2018)

Morning,
First Post but been lurking in the background for a while....
Have a HS 928 with wheels 
This year I've replaced the scraper bar; I also replaced the side skids with






new armor skids. They modified design (Feb 2018) to avoid the rear scraper bolt issue. They did a really nice job 
The snowblower came with both side and rear skids.
Looking for feedback on height adjustments for the side and rear skids. I remember a post on Abby's guide where someone adjusted the side and rear at different heights based upon conditions. the suggestions would have the side skids higher than the rear for some conditions and the rear skids slightly higher on others
Of course I can't find the thread :sad2: Any thoughts?

I've used chains since I purchased it back. Never thought to ask if there are pros and cons regarding there use. Probably more regarding maneuverability


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

I'd adjust them both to the same height, the ideal height would ensure that the scrapper bar is 1/8"~1/4" from the pavement. I usually put a piece of thick cardboard under the scrapper bar, push the shoes down a bit and tighten the bolts hence when you take the cardboard out you'd see only an 1/8" gap between the bar and the pavement.


----------



## pjm1128 (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks JnC Keeping it simple usually wins out.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

40 bucks a piece!!!

are they worth it? i want to put some on my 1132 but first want to hear from owners who have used them


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I appreciate how well the armor skids protect the bucket. But disliked how much they float. 

I’m trying out Honda’s newish UHMW side skids this season.


----------



## pjm1128 (Nov 19, 2018)

the pair was $50 for my HS928 excluding shipping. He is also have a scratch and dent clearance Scratch-N-Dent Clearance Sale | Snow Blower Skids. the $40 a piece sounds high. the pair cost me $66 including the shipping. (I bought direct)
Live in the city a lot of cracks and catches. The skids have a wide taper on one side and a smaller tip on the other.
the wide is used for flat snow pack, the tapered for those high edges you het
I think it's worth it as I think about every time I've cursed after the old shoes dinged a raised edge.
Hope this helps.

I


----------



## pjm1128 (Nov 19, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> I appreciate how well the armor skids protect the bucket. But disliked how much they float.
> 
> I’m trying out Honda’s newish UHMW side skids this season.


thanks for the feedback I'm not sure what you mean by float. can you explain ?


----------



## pjm1128 (Nov 19, 2018)

I guess the question is what problems are you having with the float. Is this with the 2 tip design ?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

pjm1128 said:


> I guess the question is what problems are you having with the float. Is this with the 2 tip design ?


The current design. The skids tend to ride up on heavy dense snow. I found myself always in dig mode in order to leave cleaner passes. 

I even narrowed the skids a 1/4”.


----------



## pjm1128 (Nov 19, 2018)

Thanks for the information. I was contacting armorskids about something else added the feedback to see if they had any ideas or suggestions.
PJM


----------



## Beo Cin (Jan 14, 2018)

Instead of buying new side skids, welding some steel to the bottom of the wore out ones is what i'll be doing when the time comes.


----------



## pjm1128 (Nov 19, 2018)

I think that is a good way to go, regret I don't have the skills or space.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> 40 bucks a piece!!!
> 
> are they worth it? i want to put some on my 1132 but first want to hear from owners who have used them



Not a fan of the Armor Skids. Had them on my HS928WAS for two storms. I was fighting the machine to keep the nose down. Kept riding up on the EOD passes.


Switched them back out for the Heavy Duty Steel Honda Commercial Skids (which are no longer available :sad2 and the machine has yet to ride up since.


Threw the Armor Skids on Ebay for $25.00 and they sold right away.


I'm sure other folks have had a positive experience with Armor Skids, I just didn't like them.


----------



## Aviator (Nov 17, 2018)

Beo Cin said:


> Instead of buying new side skids, welding some steel to the bottom of the wore out ones is what i'll be doing when the time comes.


Welding shoes to the bottom of the skids works if you have a welder. Welded or brazed on shoes are a pain to grind off once they wear down.

I switched to pop riveting cheap steel strap to the bottom of the stock Honda skids on my previous machine. it's a quick fix, and pop riveted shoes are simple to remove and replace when they wear out. Last season the pop riveted shoes held in place as well as the previous welded ones had. I put the shoes on new skids this time, not worn out ones.

After a full season the factory skids still look new. My old shoes got more beat up by welding shoes on and grinding them off when worn out. 

Only the shoes wear down wth this fix if you replace them when they get thin but before they wear thru. The factory skids should last a very long time. I debated using UHMW sheet instead of steel for the shoes, but this way is so cheap and effective there was no need.


----------

